
Windows Task Manager Runs Doom (896 Cores) - doener
https://youtu.be/hSoCmAoIMOU
======
detaro
It's kinda amazing that these continue to get shared, despite even the first
few videos by him being fairly clearly debunked as fake, e.g. because he got
things like the capitalization the the "Task Manager" wrong. More details:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/hsryyn/windows_ta...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/hsryyn/windows_task_manager_runs_doom_896_cores/fyclcpx/),
[https://www.reddit.com/r/windows/comments/hlo6nd/pokemon_the...](https://www.reddit.com/r/windows/comments/hlo6nd/pokemon_theme_rendered_in_windows_task_manager/fx1dwvd/)

------
devenblake
Fake but still cool:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/hsryyn/windows_ta...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/hsryyn/windows_task_manager_runs_doom_896_cores/fyclcpx/)

